# Amtrak Guest Rewards contact information



## AlanB

At the suggestion of a member, here is the general contact info for Amtrak Guest Rewards.

Phone 1-800-307-5000

5:00 AM to Midnight, 7 days a week

Amtrak Guest Rewards
PO Box 14368
Philadelphia, PA 19115

Fax 1: 215-856-7708
Fax 2: 951-789-7898

Note: Select, Select Plus and Select Executive AGR members have a different phone number to call for priority service. Check the back of your membership card for that number.


----------



## Rail Freak

Just called for the umpteenth time trying to get my point balance updated correctly! I talked with an agent,Bev, who seemed to be on the ball!!!! I'm 554 points from "Select Status", is that such a big deal that I go and spend that much time and $ to get whatever "Select" offers?


----------



## AlanB

If you lived else where than where you do, or if you traveled Amtrak a bit more than you do, I'd probably say Yes. Go for it.

But because of where you live, I'm not so sure that it's worth the added expense to get a few one hour upgrade to either business class or first class coupons, as well as a few coupons that will get you into a Metropolitan Lounge or a Club Acela loune.

Now that said, the 25% point bonus could still be useful, if you plan to travel on Amtrak considerably in the new year. But if not, then you probably don't want to go spend another $250 or so, just to get the rest of the points you need.

Of course if you have some real reason to travel, that's a horse of a different color.


----------



## Rail Freak

All Right,

My AGR Points are up to date! That little lady held up her side of the bargain. She said she'd take care of it pronto, and she did!!! Wish I could reach out & thank her! I may be taking that loophole after all!

RF


----------



## diesteldorf

Here is the toll-free # for the Onepass Service Center if you don't want to call the long distance # to initiate a transfer from Continental to AGR:

800-554-5522

Here is the standard # 713-952-1630


----------



## had8ley

AlanB said:


> At the suggestion of a member, here is the general contact info for Amtrak Guest Rewards.
> 
> Phone 1-800-307-5000
> 
> Fax 1-800-456-9354
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> Amtrak Guest Rewards
> 
> P.O. Box 1762
> 
> Minneapolis, MN, 55440-1762
> 
> Note: Select & Select Plus AGR members have a different phone number to call for priority service. Check the back of your membership card for that number.


Called today Alan trying to get some points from the Gathering. I must be on the B list as the agent gave me 215-856-7708 as their fax number. I think I like yours better.


----------



## AlanB

Well that info was correct for Carlson, the old contractor for AGR. It is possible that they've since changed things.

However, I do find it interesting that the area code is 215, as that's the Philly area. I was under the impression that the bulk of the new AGR agents were in California.


----------



## saxman

AlanB said:


> Well that info was correct for Carlson, the old contractor for AGR. It is possible that they've since changed things.
> 
> However, I do find it interesting that the area code is 215, as that's the Philly area. I was under the impression that the bulk of the new AGR agents were in California.


I've had to mail in a couple of ticket stubs to AGR lately, and their address has indeed changed. It is now in Philadelphia.

Amtrak Guest Rewards

PO Box 14368

Philadelphia, PA 19115

Fax 1: 215-856-7708

Fax 2: 951-789-7898


----------



## the_traveler

AlanB said:


> I was under the impression that the bulk of the new AGR agents were in California.


You're correct. IIRC, the call center is in Riverside, CA.


----------



## JackieTakesTheTrain

Hi - quick question.

So is the new PA address below indeed the correct one to send a complaint about AGR?

I have spent about 1 hour on the phone across a few days with as many agents trying to get one thing resolved.

Thanks!

-- Jackietakesthetrain (because I am too lazy to remember my AUF password!!!)

Oh -- is a snailmail letter better than a faxed letter?

Amtrak Guest Rewards

PO Box 14368

Philadelphia, PA 19115

Fax 1: 215-856-7708

Fax 2: 951-789-7898


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain

Hi -- Any recommendation on what method would get a better response to a complaint regarding missing points? Snailmail to PA Or fax?

Thanks!

-- Jackie



saxman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that info was correct for Carlson, the old contractor for AGR. It is possible that they've since changed things.
> 
> However, I do find it interesting that the area code is 215, as that's the Philly area. I was under the impression that the bulk of the new AGR agents were in California.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to mail in a couple of ticket stubs to AGR lately, and their address has indeed changed. It is now in Philadelphia.
> 
> Amtrak Guest Rewards
> 
> PO Box 14368
> 
> Philadelphia, PA 19115
> 
> Fax 1: 215-856-7708
> 
> Fax 2: 951-789-7898
Click to expand...


----------



## the_traveler

I don't know, but I may say snail mail.

BTW: Area code 215 is Philadelphia, and area code 951 is Riverside, CA (where the call center is located)!


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain

Thanks, Traveler. I just got off the phone again with AGR Select Customer Service. It is the 6th time I have called in one week.

Here is the problem -- I made a reservation through USA-RAIL and gave my husband and mine's AGR#s. I had to cancel the reservation and re-book for a different train, and I asked if our AGRs #s would be on the new reservation and agent said yes. We completed our travel and I wanted to see to see if our points posted, so I went to look and guess what -- no points! I completed the missing points request form and 2 more weeks passed -- still no points.

I finally called AGR and was on hold for 30 minutes and gave all information and was told points would post in 3 days. They didn't. I called back again (on hold for 20 minutes!) and gave them all the information again and was told to check back in 3 days. This time MY points posted but not my husband's. I called back 3rd time and gave information to an agent and she said she would take care of it. I went to look online and she put them in but under *WRONG* ticket number (for ticket that I had cancelled.) I called back 4th time and I was told that earlier agent had used a "short form" to put in points and that she and her supervisor would have to put in his points manually and that they would call me today. (right on a Sunday..). So I checked this a.m. and no points on my husband's account. I called again this morning and agent in PA said she would email CA office for supervisor to call me. After waiting 4 hours, I decided to call back and spoke with supervisor in CA who told me that he was going to have to post "fake" points to my husband's account and then push through the request for the original points and then remove the fake points because they have to put points on a traveler's account that actually corresponded to travel. HUH?????? So basically, he put the points on to shut me up -- but if those points aren't there, I am going to have to call back anyway!

Needless to say I have this supervisor's name, phone number and I will am drafting a letter to AGR.

This is absolute nonsense. Honestly.

I have put up with a lot of crap from Amtrak over the years, but this takes the cake!

So a letter I will write.


----------



## SarahZ

I called AGR today. Before I was connected with a representative, an automated blurb came on to announce that they have new hours.

The AGR call center is now open from 5:00 AM to Midnight, Eastern time.


----------



## PRR 60

SarahZ said:


> I called AGR today. Before I was connected with a representative, an automated blurb came on to announce that they have new hours.
> 
> The AGR call center is now open from 5:00 AM to Midnight, Eastern time.


Those "new hours" have been in effect since AGR was moved in-house a couple of years ago. That message has not been updated in a long time.


----------



## I like rolling hotels

Is that also the number to ask about missing Tier Qualifying Points, even though those are not at all the same thing as AGR points? If I say "missing points" to the robot, will I wind up with something like the missing points form on the web site, which is apparently only for guest rewards points? What is the incantation to get to the right kind of customer service?

My situation is that I booked a trip a month and a half ago, the AGRs did post, the TQPs didn't.


----------



## pennyk

I like rolling hotels said:


> Is that also the number to ask about missing Tier Qualifying Points, even though those are not at all the same thing as AGR points? If I say "missing points" to the robot, will I wind up with something like the missing points form on the web site, which is apparently only for guest rewards points? What is the incantation to get to the right kind of customer service?
> 
> My situation is that I booked a trip a month and a half ago, the AGRs did post, the TQPs didn't.


Yes, you call the AGR number for missing TQPs. Both AGR points and TQPs should post at the same time (anywhere from 2 days to 3 weeks after you travel). AGR points from travel and TQPs do not post at the time the travel is booked.


----------



## Steel City Don

I haven't used my points since my last Amtrak trip, that was over 10 years ago! Lost all my information and everything on it


----------



## pennyk

This is a very old thread.  Please note that the AGR hours are now 8am to 8pm Eastern Time.


----------



## Law638

Is my credit card considered my membership card?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Law638 said:


> Is my credit card considered my membership card?


No,but your AGR Number is on it. Some people haven't gotten New Membership Cards in several years.


----------



## PaTrainFan

What a horrendous experience trying to get ahold of Amtrak AGR "Customer Service." I thought AGR members got priority. Was on hold for an hour before they closed for the night. Now I am unlikely get anyone on the phone on Sunday morning before I am to board a trip.


----------



## justinslot

Does AGR not pick up the phone after 7 PM? Two nights in a row I called in around 7:15 PM, was on hold the entire time without a wait time estimate, and then hung up on around 8 after getting a message that AGR is now closed. I am Select Plus, by the way, and calling in on the fancy Select Plus number.


----------



## TinCan782

justinslot said:


> Does AGR not pick up the phone after 7 PM? Two nights in a row I called in around 7:15 PM, was on hold the entire time without a wait time estimate, and then hung up on around 8 after getting a message that AGR is now closed. I am Select Plus, by the way, and calling in on the fancy Select Plus number.


Don't recall the hours but it is not 24. Whatever the hours I believe it is stated in Eastern time. Maybe 8AM to 8PM Eastern?


----------



## Shanson

Bob Dylan said:


> No,but your AGR Number is on it.


Bob's comment was accurate in March 2022, but since the change in banks managing the credit card in October 2022, the AGR number does not appear on the new cards.


----------



## justinslot

TinCan782 said:


> Don't recall the hours but it is not 24. Whatever the hours I believe it is stated in Eastern time. Maybe 8AM to 8PM Eastern?


Yes, it's 8 to 8, allegedly.


----------

